# Liquid Nutrition



## rim101ibs (Jul 13, 2004)

Just curious.I am taking a lactose free liquid nutritional supplement 2x a day in an attempt to both cut down on my IBS-A symptoms, and eating solid food in the evening. It doesn't always work, but I am worried if I stop I will run into problems maintaining the nutrients I need. I also take multivitamins and and iron supplement (fighting anemia on top of everything else).I am going to attempt to go on Heather's diet to see if it helps as soon as I can get hold of the book.Should I continue on the nutritional supplements as well as following Heather's diet, or will the diet alone allow me to meet my nutritional needs?Thanks-rim


----------

